# who here still plays ACCF?



## StoneZack (Nov 3, 2011)

really
who does??


----------



## Ryusaki (Nov 3, 2011)

Nope...


----------



## Thunder (Nov 3, 2011)

Wasn't there a thread about this somewhere?

I've tried to get back into it awhile ago, but I really struggled to, especially since I reset my town, which was a mistake.


----------



## PoxyLemon (Nov 4, 2011)

I will when I get a new Wii


----------



## Jake (Nov 4, 2011)

I played it then stopped because of school, may start playing again


----------



## Tapa (Nov 4, 2011)

I still do. I started playing it a few weeks ago actually.


----------



## StoneZack (Nov 5, 2011)

I Don't, ever since people stopped playing, it got kinda boring playing alone :/


----------



## Sable (Nov 5, 2011)

i do!! and im not ashamed!!!! its an awesome game!! i have played it almost everyday since i got it!!


----------



## naminji98 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm playing! well.. mostly my mom does.. 
Still i play 
I'm homeschooled so.. im online


----------



## StoneZack (Nov 5, 2011)

naminji98 said:


> I'm playing! well.. mostly my mom does..
> Still i play
> I'm homeschooled so.. im online


your homeschooled? wow, so am I!


----------



## KlopiTackle (Nov 6, 2011)

I still play once per 2 weeks minimum.


----------



## MrAppleJuicee (Nov 6, 2011)

I do! If you want to play together we can! XD my friend codes in my signature!


----------



## Ziken (Nov 8, 2011)

SO DO I! ;D hi tapaaaaa


----------



## Phil (Nov 8, 2011)

I stopped playing AC, but I'll probably get back on when AC 3Ds comes out.


----------



## Keenan (Nov 26, 2011)

YES! I go on for long periods of time, then stop because of school or something more important, but I am on now. Best game EVER!


----------



## Brad (Nov 26, 2011)

No. It got REAL boring to me.


----------



## monkey905332 (Dec 28, 2011)

I still play!   I love ACCF!


----------



## acrules11 (Dec 29, 2011)

Currently, I am, but I usually play for a while then stop for a long time. If the new AC is better, I'll play it for much longer. I personally thought that WW was better because it was portable, although my card broke...


----------



## Static (Jan 2, 2012)

This should be in the Animal Crossing City Folk section.


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 2, 2012)

I still play! I am Mint on a town called Ashclan.  Why does nobody play anymore?


----------



## Jp_Archer (Jan 2, 2012)

Nibbles said:


> I still play! I am Mint on a town called Ashclan.  Why does nobody play anymore?



I play add me

FC: 5372-4414-9755
Town: Kiveton
Name: Jp


----------



## Jp_Archer (Jan 2, 2012)

Nibbles said:


> I still play! I am Mint on a town called Ashclan.  Why does nobody play anymore?



I play add me

FC: 5372-4414-9755
Town: Kiveton
Name: Jp


----------



## Corey O. (Jan 19, 2012)

I actually still play and I am going on my second town. I have a white Wii that stays at home with my mom and I got the red 25th Anniversary Mario Bros. Wii and started a town on that one: Vale and New Vale respectively. I can't play as much as I used to because I am in school (college, which is why I dont live with my mom, but I visit almost every weekend), but I do indeed still play. Feel free to add me if you want, but send me a PM if you do so that I can add you as well.


----------



## Spong3Holly (Mar 18, 2012)

I never played CF very often but I play Wild World quite a lot  I'm playing more recently though


----------



## Rover AC (Mar 18, 2012)

I still play ACCF. If anyone wants to wifi just ask me.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 18, 2012)

I play CF and PG.


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 19, 2012)

I would but my Wii kinda broke. I miss it.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Mar 19, 2012)

I still play CF, mostly for the hybrids. I've spawned a lot of hybrids in the past 2 years and it'd be a shame to see them go to waste.


----------



## Keenan (Mar 19, 2012)

Ti4558 said:


> I play CF and PG.



As I have said before, it isn't called Animal Crossing: Population Growing. It is Animal Crossing and nothing more. I know it says Population Growing on the box, it still isn't part of the title.

@Topic: No Animal Crossing for me at this point in time. I still love it, but I haven't played in several months.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 19, 2012)

Keenan said:


> As I have said before, it isn't called Animal Crossing: Population Growing. It is Animal Crossing and nothing more. I know it says Population Growing on the box, it still isn't part of the title.
> 
> @Topic: No Animal Crossing for me at this point in time. I still love it, but I haven't played in several months.



Off topic: Why would they put it under the name if it was meaningless?


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 11, 2012)

sometimes I do, I'd rather play SSBB or Mario Kart Wii now.


----------

